# Blunt Force Trauma!



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2016)

What does it take to grow? What is your reps, sets, and volume strategy? 

Arash Rahbar offers commentary:


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2016)

Up until recently I was doing a rep scheme of 15, 12, 10, 8, 15, but I've tried a variety of reps and sets. During the holidays I've been doing a single rep of Little Caesar's pizza with Netflix just about every night. lol

Taking part in a transformation contest at the local Gold's next month. Going to work off some of this pizza.


----------



## Carverelli (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm doing the same transformation at my golds gym. Gonna get lean...might as well get paid for it too.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 4, 2017)

I think that you need both heavy and light weight to continue to grow.  And I think that genetics plays a part in which you respond to better.  Lately I have seen better results with lighter weight but still agree with the video in that your working sets' final reps should be a struggle.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 13, 2017)

Carverelli said:


> I'm doing the same transformation at my golds gym. Gonna get lean...might as well get paid for it too.



Last year or the year before (My memory!) I placed second in my age category (I believe there were only two of us). Received some MET-Rx supplements - protein powder, ZMA, etc., a t-shirt (everyone gets that, though) and a gym bag.


----------



## Carverelli (Jan 14, 2017)

They'll probably look at me a figure I'm enhanced and disqualify me somehow, although I didn't see that in the rules


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2017)

Carverelli said:


> They'll probably look at me a figure I'm enhanced and disqualify me somehow, although I didn't see that in the rules



I'd assume they'd want a great physique in the end, enhanced or not? Makes for a better transformation.


----------

